# XMP sidecar metadata auto embed into photo when importing into Aperture?



## harry888 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know if there are any Aperture or Lightroom users here but, specifically Aperture, I wanted to know if it was possible to import an XMP metadata sidecar file (file containing IPTC metadata data) and an image at the same time  and have the metadata inside the XMP sidecar marry up with the imported photo?

Is that possible, would they both have to have the same name or the data inside reference to the photo in some manner?


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2010)

No one here uses what might be the 2nd (Lightroom) and 3rd (Aperture) most popular image editors.

They both must have the same name, but their own extension and must be in the same folder.

You can have the metadata embedded in the file by converting it to the .dng format. Adobe - Digital Negative (DNG)


----------

